# Xe Đầu Kéo Faw Ô Tô Hoàng Long



## otohoanglong (6 Tháng mười hai 2021)

Keyword Tool Export - đầu kéo faw 

Xe đầu kéo Faw với những cải tiến vượt trội về cấu tạo ngoại thất cho đến không gian nội thất. Động cơ mạnh mẽ vận hành êm trên mọi điều kiện địa hình.






Quý khách đang cần tìm dòng xe này, xem ngay bài viết dưới đây để lựa chọn cho mình dòng xe tối ưu về vốn đầu tư ban đầu, cả về chi phí vận hành và mang đến khả năng thu hối vốn mà ít dòng xe nào có được.

Ô Tô Hoàng Long- Nhà phân phối sản phảm xe đầu kéo Faw tại Miền Nam và Miền Trung đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của quý khách.

Xe Đầu Kéo Faw – Nhập Khẩu Nguyên Chiếc- Vay Cao 90%
So với các dòng xe xuất xứ từ Trung Quốc, xe đầu kéo Faw đang được nhiều khách hàng và doanh nghiệp quan tâm. Xe đẹp về kiểu dáng bên ngoài lẫn bên trong.
Ô Tô Hoàng Long tự hào là đại lý chính thức của Faw tại Việt Nam, với sản phẩm chất lượng được sản xuất ở nhà máy chính hãng, giá cả tốt và chính sách bảo hành uy tín.

Đa dạng dòng máy 260, 375, 430 và 460hp phù hợp cho mọi nhu cầu của quý khách.
Hỗ trợ đăng ký đăng kiểm, giao xe tận nhà.
Tiêu thụ nhiên liệu 19-20 lít/100km.
Hỗ trợ trả góp ngân hàng đến 90% với lãi suất thấp nhất.
Giá đại lý tốt nhất thị trường.
Chính sách bảo hành, bảo dưỡng tiêu chuẩn của nhà sản xuất.
Công ty chúng tôi đã bán ra thị trường hàng trăm chiếc xe trong những năm qua, cho đến nay vẫn cho chất lượng ổn định!

Ô Tô Hoàng Long Xe Đầu Kéo Faw
967 Quốc Lộ 1A, Phường Thới An, Quận 12, Hồ Chí Minh
0909.415.145
#otohoanglong #faw #daukeo #daukeofaw #container #truck #tractorhead #xetai


----------



## lopxehaitrieu (13 Tháng năm 2022)

Chúc chủ thớt buôn may bán đắt


----------

